# anybody want to make gun grips for money ?



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I've got a fellow asking me to make him some frairly simple gun grip blanks for pay but I really don't have any interest in doing it. Here's what he wants: 

http://www.phinds.com/gungrips/

Anyone interested? If so, I'll hook you up.

Paul


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

no takers?

I'd do it my self but I work away from home all week every week and I like to spend my weekend woodworking time on my bowls

Paul


----------

